# Neuer PC - Passend?



## Blacktempel (10. August 2008)

Hi,

So langsam steht ein neuer PC an, und da ich keinen Schimmer von dem Zaug habe wollt ich mich mal an euch wenden. Ich hab n ner Zeitung 2 sachen gefunden die interessant aussehen (jedenfalls vom Preis her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Da ich keinen Ahnung davon hab poste ich mal das, was in der Werbung drinnesteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. -Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Prozessor Q9550 (4x2.83 Ghz Quadcore)
    -Prozessorkühler: extrem leise und temperaturgeregelt!
    -Arbeitsspeicher: 4096MB DDR2-RAM PC800
    -Mainboard: ASUS P5N-D (nForce 750i SLI)
    -Festplatte: 1500GB SATA 8MB Cache, 7200U/min.
    -GraKa: 1024MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280
    -Laufwerk: 20xDouble Layer DVD+-R/RW-Brenner
    -Gehäuse: 550W (be quiet!) Thermaltake Tower Alu
    -Anschlüsse: 8xUSB 2.0, 2xPCI, 2xPCI-E x16 x1, 7.1 Kanal Sound, Gigabit LAN, 4x SATA/Raid, Front USB
    - Betriebssystem: Win Vista Ultimate(optional)
    GESAMT: 1468&#8364; ( 1349&#8364; ohne Win Vista)


2. -Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor E8500 (2x 3.16 Ghz Dualcore)
    -Prozessorkühler: Original Intel zertifizierter Kühler
    -Arbeitsspeicher: 4096MB DDR2-RAM PC800
    -Mainboard: ASUS P5N-E SLI (nForce 650i)
    -Festplatte: 1000BG SATA 8MB Cache, 7200U/min.
    -GraKa: 512MB NVIDIA GeForce 9800GTX
    -Laufwerk: 20x Double Layer DVD+-R/RW-Brenner
    -Gehäuse: 550W (be quiet!) Thermaltake Tower
    -Anschlüsse: 8xUSB 2.0, 3xPCI, 2xPCI-E x16, 1xPCI-E x1, 5.1 Kanal Sound, Gigabit LAN, 5xSATA/Raid, Head USB
    -Betriebssystem: Win Vista Home Premium(optional)
    GESAMT: 838&#8364; ( 759&#8364; ohne Win Vista)


Sooo.... welchen soll ich denn jetzt nehmen oder doch lieber was ganz anderes? Wichtig: er sollte möglichst leise sein aber doch schnell und vorallem WoW auf Höchsten Einstellungen möglichst Ruckelfrei darstellen können ( auch in Shat)

MfG Black


----------



## Soulfire² (10. August 2008)

Also wenn es dir nur darum geht WoW auf höchsten Einstellungen überall flüssig zu spielen reicht der 2. bereits völlig aus, wenn du allerdings noch anderes Games spielst wäre der erste natürlich die bessere Wahl.

Kommt ganz darauf an was du damit vorhast, nur für WoW lohnt es sich nicht über 1000 Euro auszugeben.


----------



## Tyrez (10. August 2008)

Hol dir den 2ten. 
Der Preisunterschied steht in keinem Verhältnis zur Leistung


----------



## Blacktempel (10. August 2008)

Tyrez schrieb:


> Hol dir den 2ten.
> Der Preisunterschied steht in keinem Verhältnis zur Leistung




Ok, nachdem mir 2 mal zum 2ten geraten wurde .... is der auch leise? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ja, wirds wohl der werden


----------



## Blacktempel (10. August 2008)

Doppelpoooost, sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (10. August 2008)

also da es komplett pcs sind würde ich die komponenten bei hardwareversand.de oder sonst wo einzeln kaufen und zusammenbauen, beide pcs sind sehr überteuer, vor allem der 1. ist mit 1500 lächerlich teuer

von der komponenten auswahl, fals du meinen ratschlag befolgst, würde ich den 1. nehmen
nur würde ich des SLI mainboard gegen ein P45 mainboard tauschen, da ein P45 chipsatz um einiges besser ist als ein SLI board dazu auch vista home premium 64bit holen, beim 2. pc ist des problem das die grafikkarte zu schwach für zukünftige spiele ist


----------



## Blacktempel (10. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> also da es komplett pcs sind würde ich die komponenten bei hardwareversand.de oder sonst wo einzeln kaufen und zusammenbauen, beide pcs sind sehr überteuer, vor allem der 1. ist mit 1500 lächerlich teuer
> 
> von der komponenten auswahl fals du meinen ratschlag befolgst würde ich den 1. nehmen
> nur würde ich des SLI mainboard gegen ein P45 mainboard tauschen, da ein P45 chipsatz um einiges besser ist als ein SLI board dazu auch vista home premium 64bit holen, beim 2. pc ist des problem das die grafikkarte schwach für zukünftige spiele ist




Hmm ja gut aber welche sachen soll ich in einen selbst zusammengestellten denn reinpacken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find ja gradmal den anschalter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (10. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Hmm ja gut aber welche sachen soll ich in einen selbst zusammengestellten denn reinpacken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


orientier dich einfach an den komponenten des 1. pcs und an meinen verbesserungs vorschlägen und geh ma auf hardwareversand.de und stell ma zusammen und links ma hier rein 
viel kannste mit den orientierungshilfen ned falsch machen


----------



## Blacktempel (10. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> orientier dich einfach an den komponenten des 1. pcs und an meinen verbesserungs vorschlägen und geh ma auf hardwareversand.de und stell ma zusammen und links ma hier rein
> viel kannste mit den orientierungshilfen ned falsch machen




hmm.... ich hoffe der link klappt...

Ich hab wohl vielen mist reingenommen, da die angaben in der werbung etwas ungenau waren und bei hardwareversand.de hab ichdie NVIDIA GTX 280 nicht gefunden

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigura...mp;basket.tkt=2


----------



## HeaD87 (10. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> hmm.... ich hoffe der link klappt...
> 
> Ich hab wohl vielen mist reingenommen, da die angaben in der werbung etwas ungenau waren und bei hardwareversand.de hab ichdie NVIDIA GTX 280 nicht gefunden
> 
> http://www3.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigura...mp;basket.tkt=2


musst nen screenshot davon machen, alt+druck und dann in paint reingehen und strg+v drücken und dort einfügen und dann hier reinlinken indem du es auf abload.de hochlädst


----------



## Blacktempel (10. August 2008)

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/scrnpc1vme.bmp] 


Passt das so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (10. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> [img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/scrnpc1vme.bmp]
> 
> 
> Passt das so?
> ...


autsch, xD
ok, geb ich doch ne komplette hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannto7z.jpg

diese zusammenstellung ist von der leistung auf dem niveau des 1. pcs den du genannt hast
nur das ding dabei ist das der q9550 in den nächsten tagen um 150 euro beim preis fallen wird, somit kostet die zusammenstellung nurnoch 1189 euro
wenn du noch bisl geld sparen willst dann kannste dir anstatt nen q9550 nen q9450 holen oder nen e8500
bei der grafikkarte kannste dir je nachdem anstatt einer gtx280 auchne hd4870 holen

wieviel zoll hat überhaupt dein monitor?


----------



## Blacktempel (10. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> wieviel zoll hat dein monitor?




Ähm, ehrlich gesagt ich hab nich den leisesten schimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings isser schon n bissl älter


----------



## HeaD87 (10. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Ähm, ehrlich gesagt ich hab nich den leisesten schimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


versuch mal rauszufinden wieviel zoll der hat, such evtl auch bei google nach hersteller + monitor name, weil die größe des monitors ist entscheiden welche graka am besten für dich ist
oder noch einfacher, in welcher auflösung spielst du?


----------



## Davip (10. August 2008)

Bei der Festplatte bitte auch noch darauf achten, dass sie mindestens 16MB Cache hat. Am besten wäre eine der Samsung F1 Festplatten.


----------



## xFraqx (10. August 2008)

Die Konfig von Head87 ist gut , da gibts nix auszusetzen , bestes P/L Verhältnis für die Kohle.


----------



## Blacktempel (10. August 2008)

Soo....laut google hat mein monitor 15" , bei Head87's konfiguration vermisse ich bloß solche sachen wie zusätzl. usb-plätze&dvd brenner/leser oder is das schon irgendwo drin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aus meinem alten pc kann ichs schlecht ausbeuen, das is n schlepp-top  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja die auflösung würd nix bringen da der 15" zzT nicht verwendet wird

€dit: öhm wie laut is das teil überhaupt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (10. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Soo....laut google hat mein monitor 15" , bei Head87's konfiguration vermisse ich bloß solche sachen wie zusätzl. usb-plätze&dvd brenner/leser oder is das schon irgendwo drin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


15 ZOLL? O_O
wieviel euro haste maximal zur verfügung? weil um nen gscheiten monitor kommste nich rum o.O


btw, bei meiner zusammenstellung ist dvdbrenner und en laufwerk dabei, usb anschlüsse sind am mainboard und die festplatte ist auch ne spinpoint f1


----------



## Blacktempel (10. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> 15 ZOLL? O_O
> wieviel euro haste maximal zur verfügung? weil um nen gscheiten monitor kommste nich rum o.O
> 
> 
> btw, bei meiner zusammenstellung ist dvdbrenner und en laufwerk dabei, usb anschlüsse sind am mainboard und die festplatte ist auch ne spinpoint f1




ok dann hol ich mir noch nen monitor, welchen sollte ich denn da nehmen? sollte zwar gut sein aber auch nicht überteuert


----------



## HeaD87 (10. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> ok dann hol ich mir noch nen monitor, welchen sollte ich denn da nehmen? sollte zwar gut sein aber auch nicht überteuert


erstma brauch ich dein preis limit, weil mit monitor müsste ich an meiner konfig noch bisl was umstellen


----------



## Blacktempel (10. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> erstma brauch ich dein preis limit, weil mit monitor müsste ich an meiner konfig noch bisl was umstellen




puuuh weiß ich garnich so...wieviel € bräuchteste denn für nen passenden?

Ich werd meine 3 alten pcs verkaufen und weiß noch nich wieviel ich dafür bekomme aber so 1500 werdens schon sein


----------



## HeaD87 (10. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> puuuh weiß ich garnich so...wieviel &#8364; bräuchteste denn für nen passenden?
> 
> Ich werd meine 3 alten pcs verkaufen und weiß noch nich wieviel ich dafür bekomme aber so 1500 werdens schon sein


ajo np dann nimmste meine konfig und kaufst dir dazu nen "samsung syncmaster 226bw", des ist ein sehr geiler 22zoll monitor, benutz den auch, aber wie schon gesagt, fals du dir meine konfig so bestellen willst solltest noch paar tage warten bis der q9550 um 150 euro günstiger geworden ist

mit dem monitor wirste so auf 1400 euro ca kommen, je nachdem


----------



## Blacktempel (10. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> ajo np dann nimmste meine konfig und kaufst dir dazu nen "samsung syncmaster 226bw", des ist ein sehr geiler 22zoll monitor, benutz den auch, aber wie schon gesagt, fals du dir meine konfig so bestellen willst solltest noch paar tage warten bis der q9550 um 150 euro günstiger geworden ist
> 
> mit dem monitor wirste so auf 1400 euro ca kommen, je nachdem



ok 2 fragen dann noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. wie laut wird der pc in etwa sein?

2. wie sieht das gehäuse aus?


----------



## HeaD87 (10. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> ok 2 fragen dann noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zu 1.
laut wird nur die gtx sein, ist zwar zur zeit die schnellste singlecore graka aber wird teilweise recht laut

zu 2.
gehäuse ist nur ein beispiel, kannst dir auch je nachdem eins holen was dir gefällt (eins OHNE netzteil!)
google einfach ma und schau dir paar bilder von dem thermaltake an, vielleicht sagts dir ja zu


----------



## xFraqx (10. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> zu 1.
> laut wird nur die gtx sein, ist zwar zur zeit die schnellste singlecore graka aber wird teilweise recht laut
> 
> zu 2.
> ...



Nimm das Aerocool Engine Plus. Sieht absolut brachial aus und hat nen 18mm Lüfter an der Seite und nen 12mm blau beleuchtet an der Front.

Absolut leise ists nicht aber alles bleibt schön kühl. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



45€


----------



## HeaD87 (10. August 2008)

das es kühl ist bei 180mm lüfter glaub ich sofort xD
nur sieht mir sehr nach viel plastik aus >.>


----------



## Blacktempel (10. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> das es kühl ist bei 180mm lüfter glaub ich sofort xD
> nur sieht mir sehr nach viel plastik aus >.>




Ich dachte eher an sowas ohne brachialgewalt und mit mehr stil :>

als Farbe dachte ich an son blau/silber, im zweifelsfall eher silber


----------



## Davip (10. August 2008)

Statt dem Samsung lieber den LG L227WT. Der ist deutlich besser. Der 226BWer war mal die Referenz, aber mittlerweile ist der Plastikbomber doch ziemlich alt.


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> das es kühl ist bei 180mm lüfter glaub ich sofort xD
> nur sieht mir sehr nach viel plastik aus >.>



Ja ist auch recht viel Plastik aber ich hab den Tower selber der wirkt schon recht stabil.


----------



## Blacktempel (11. August 2008)

Aaaalso...

mir is grad eingefallen dass man in den pc nicht "reinsehen" können sollte, d.h. der tower sollte nicht so durchsichtige Flächen haben.

ausserdem hab ich Head87's konfig nochmal zusammenstellen wollen, ich bekomme allerdings bloß Netzteile ab 800 Watt aufwärts gezeigt, das aufm screenshot hatte aber 500! .... ach und nen Kühler konnte ich auch nicht auswählen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Aaaalso...
> 
> mir is grad eingefallen dass man in den pc nicht "reinsehen" können sollte, d.h. der tower sollte nicht so durchsichtige Flächen haben.
> 
> ...



Der Aerocool ist ja nicht durchsichtig , man sieht eigentlich nur vorne die blauen LEDs durchscheinen und an der Seite ein bisschen Umrisse wenn der 18mm Lüfter auf Hochtouren läuft.


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

Nimm folgendes :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor flames wegen dem NT kommen , man muss so eins auswählen und kann kein 550W nehmen..

Vorallem das Gehäuse sollte genau das richtige sein für dich , schön edel und schlicht.


----------



## Blacktempel (11. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Nimm folgendes :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja ich wollte eigentlich den Q9550 nehmen...

Und gabs die GrKa nicht auch für 350€? (Head87's konfig)

Der tower sieht O K aus

Bei der festplatte, wäre da _eine_ mit zB 600GB nicht sinnvoller? ich brauch eh nich so viel....

Und was soll dieses Xigmatec-Teil sein? sieht nach dem Mofa-Auspuff aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aaaansonsten isses gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Naja ich wollte eigentlich den Q9550 nehmen...
> 
> Und gabs die GrKa nicht auch für 350€? (Head87's konfig)
> 
> ...



Der Q9550 ist (noch) viel zu teuer für die paar Prozentchen mehr Leistung. Die GTX280 in der XXX Version ist von Haus aus etwas übertaktet , damit hast du sicher die schnellste GTX280 ohne sich groß mit OC auszukennen. 


Dann nimm halt 600GB , wie du willst.


----------



## Blacktempel (11. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Die GTX280 in der XXX Version ist von Haus aus etwas übertaktet , damit hast du sicher die schnellste GTX280 ohne sich groß mit OC auszukennen.




Ich wollt doch nur nen neuen pc und keinen halben NASA-Rechner *cry*

Spaß beiseite.

Lohnt sich die zusätzliche Schnelligkeit im vergleich zum Preis? 

Und was ist Übertakten?


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Ich wollt doch nur nen neuen pc und keinen halben NASA-Rechner *cry*
> 
> Spaß beiseite.
> 
> ...



Übertakten ist einfach per BIOS Einstellungen die Taktraten von CPU , Grafikkarte oder Arbeitsspeicher zu erhöhen , was zum Teil ziemlich viel mehr Leistung bringt. 

Um deine Frage im Vergleich Preis / Leistung zu beantworten : Nein , nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber 200&#8364; mehr für die CPU ist noch viel mehr rausgeworfenes Geld weil du den Q9450 selbst mit dem Xigmatec Kühler auf QX9770 oder Q9550 Niveau kriegst.


----------



## HeaD87 (11. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Ich wollt doch nur nen neuen pc und keinen halben NASA-Rechner *cry*
> 
> Spaß beiseite.
> 
> ...


übertaktete grakas lohnen sich fast nie, vor allem bei der gtx280 nicht, da der lüfter dann noch mehr aufdreht und noch lauter wird als er eh schon ist
übertakten ist einfach die mhz anzahl erhöhen, somit bekommt man mehr leistung aus der graka, übertakten kann man easy selbst, braucht man keine hoffnungslos überteuerte und nur leicht übertaktete graka


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> übertaktete grakas lohnen sich fast nie, vor allem bei der gtx280 nicht, da der lüfter dann noch mehr aufdreht und noch lauter wird als er eh schon ist
> übertakten ist einfach die mhz anzahl erhöhen, somit bekommt man mehr leistung aus der graka, übertakten kann man easy selbst, braucht man keine hoffnungslos überteuerte und nur leicht übertaktete graka



Nicht jeder kennt sich aber so gut aus wie du oder ich zB ;> 

Die 50€ kann man sich bei dem Budget mal gönnen.

Wenn du noch warten kannst :

Warte noch so 2 - 3 Wochen bis der Q9550 günstiger wird und die HD4870X2 rauskommt , das soll ein absolutes Leistungsmonster sein die die GTX280 deutlich in die Schranken verweist.


----------



## Zaino (11. August 2008)

wie kann man, denn seine Grafikkarte übertakten?


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

Zaino schrieb:


> wie kann man, denn seine Grafikkarte übertakten?



Erstmal brauchst du dafür ein anständiges OC Mainboard. 

Les dir einfach mal das hier durch.


----------



## HeaD87 (11. August 2008)

Zaino schrieb:


> wie kann man, denn seine Grafikkarte übertakten?


einfachste variante:
riva tuner holen und immer im hintergrund laufen lassen und darum übertakten

schwierige variante:
im bios der graka die werte ändern, da kann man standardmäßige lüfterdrehzahl und taktrate und alles einstellen, sollte man nur machen wenn man ahnung von hat, kenn mich aber damit auch ned weiter aus^^


----------



## Blacktempel (11. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Nicht jeder kennt sich aber so gut aus wie du oder ich zB ;>
> 
> Die 50€ kann man sich bei dem Budget mal gönnen.
> 
> ...




Ich will aber kein leistungsmonster ich will wow zocken *cryyy*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werd dann wohl die normale GTX 280 nehmen


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Ich will aber kein leistungsmonster ich will wow zocken *cryyy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann nimm deine GTX280 und werd glücklich , aber wein nicht wenn du die Benchmarks der HD4870X2 siehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacktempel (11. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Dann nimm deine GTX280 und werd glücklich , aber wein nicht wenn du die Benchmarks der HD4870X2 siehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich les die Zeitschriften eh nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Ich les die Zeitschriften eh nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ 

War ja auch nur ein Witz , die GTX280 ist zweifelsohne eine richtig flotte Karte. Nimm die Konfig von Head oder von mir ist so ziemlich das gleiche ;>


----------



## Blacktempel (11. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> War ja auch nur ein Witz , die GTX280 ist zweifelsohne eine richtig flotte Karte. Nimm die Konfig von Head oder von mir ist so ziemlich das gleiche ;>




Und welches netzteil soll ich nehmen? *aah* ich bin fast noch kein stück weiter ausser dass ich jetzt weiß welche GraKa ich will -.-"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (11. August 2008)

500 watt reichen


----------



## Blacktempel (11. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> 500 watt reichen




....die mich Hardwareversand aber nich auswählen lassen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (11. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> ....die mich Hardwareversand aber nich auswählen lassen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann nimmste des kleinste markennetzteil (von watt her) ~~ und wenn du den pc selbst zusammenbaust dann einfach ohne konfiguratior bestellen


----------



## Blacktempel (11. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> dann nimmste des kleinste markennetzteil (von watt her) ~~ und wenn du den pc selbst zusammenbaust dann einfach ohne konfiguratior bestellen




Hihi, ich scheiter ja schon an modellbauautos >_> ok, danke für den tipp und wie siehts jetzt mit dem prozessor aus?

Q9550 oder Q9450 und wieso kann ich keinen lüfter auswählen? fragen über fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (11. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Hihi, ich scheiter ja schon an modellbauautos >_> ok, danke für den tipp und wie siehts jetzt mit dem prozessor aus?
> 
> Q9550 oder Q9450 und wieso kann ich keinen lüfter auswählen? fragen über fragen
> 
> ...


wennste noch ein paar tage warten kannst bis der q9550 um 150euro von intel gesenkt wurde dann den q9550 ansonsten den q9450
das du keinen cpu kühler auswählen kannst liegt daran das beim boxed schon ein kühler dabei ist, ka warum die bei hardwareversand des ned ändern das man nen anderen lüfter wählen kann als den schrotten boxed intel kühler, musste halt extra dazukaufen und dem support sagen das die den drufbauen sollen (kannste auch so mit dem netzteil machen)


----------



## Blacktempel (11. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> wennste noch ein paar tage warten kannst bis der q9550 um 150euro von intel gesenkt wurde dann den q9550 ansonsten den q9450
> das du keinen cpu kühler auswählen kannst liegt daran das beim boxed schon ein kühler dabei ist, ka warum die bei hardwareversand des ned ändern das man nen anderen lüfter wählen kann als den schrotten boxed intel kühler, musste halt extra dazukaufen und dem support sagen das die den drufbauen sollen (kannste auch so mit dem netzteil machen)





Ahhhh danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Edit folgt wenn ich noch Fragen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fornix (12. August 2008)

Du willst kein Leistungsmonster und dann so einen Rechner holen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu den Festplatten: Eine 640er oder zwei 320er bitte.

Das Antec Gehäuse ist echt nett. 

Sollte in den 1500 Euro nicht noch ein Monitor mit drin sein?


----------



## Blacktempel (12. August 2008)

Fornix schrieb:


> Du willst kein Leistungsmonster und dann so einen Rechner holen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ist ja auch aber den hole ich mir extra


----------



## Davip (12. August 2008)

HWV lässt dich kleinere Netzteile auswählen, wenn du keine GRAKA ausgewäjlt hast. Also erst Netzteil, dann Graka.


----------



## Blacktempel (12. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> HWV lässt dich kleinere Netzteile auswählen, wenn du keine GRAKA ausgewäjlt hast. Also erst Netzteil, dann Graka.






Klappt auch nicht btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kann ich keine graka auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, hab mir jetzt was passendes zusammengebaut, danke an alle!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

